# BSD Professional Certification Job Task Analysis Survey Launched



## jimbyff (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

The BSD Certification Group is pleased to announce the launch of the
Job Task Analysis Survey for the BSD Professional Certification.

This survey is designed to collect the views of both the BSD community
and employers on the kinds of tasks that are performed by advanced
BSD system administrators in their day-to-day duties. The survey
records the Importance and Frequency for these tasks for later
psychometric analysis.

The survey will assist the BSD Certification Group in clarifying what
material should be covered in the exam objectives for the BSD Professional
Certification Exam. It is an important first step in the certification
process. It is also an excellent way for the BSD community to get directly
involved in the certification effort.

The survey features a standard browser interface and takes approximately
20-25 minutes to complete.  Translations of the survey are underway
and should be available within several days. They will be announced as
soon as they are available.  All surveys will be available for a period
of several weeks.  The final end date for the English survey will be
October 16, 2009.

We encourage everyone to complete the survey themselves, and refer others
to the survey. If you know any employers, educators, or others who may be
interested in BSD certification, please let them know about the survey.

The survey is available in English now at:
http://surveys.bsdcertification.org/phpESP/public/survey.php?name=BSDP01_en

More information on BSD Certification can be found at our website:
http://www.bsdcertification.org

Sincerely,
Jim Brown
on behalf of the BSD Certification Group


----------

